# 2009 Audi A5 Brilliant Black w/ Gloss It



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2009 Audi A5 Brilliant Black w/ Gloss It *UPDATE*

I am ashamed to say yesterday and today was the first chance I got to "winterize" my car. We have already had our first mini snowstorm here in NJ, lots of snow and salt on the roads made real mess of things for my car which at the time was wearing almost no protection. Although the car has some light swirls I didnt have time for paint correction so I went to a wash and seal... emphasis on the seal part

No big write up, just a mini one for ya today

Wash Process:

P21s TAW pre-soak
2BM wash w/ gloss it gloss shampoo
P21s gel on wheels
Clay w/ gloss it mild green

Paint LSP:

Gloss It Signature Gloss sealant 
4 coats applied over 2 days
Gloss Enhancer QD final wipedown

Windows/Wheels LSP:

3 coats of Rejex left to cure 30mins between
CG wet dressing on tires (realized I hate the look and will soon strip it off)

Tools used:

DD uber sponges
CRspotless DIC 20
Cyclo to apply LSP
Fenix TK10 to check for smearing

When I bough the car I requested no dealer prep (duh) so my saleswomen put a sign on the car while it was waiting for delivery because she knew how anal I was about the dealership touching my car. I ended up with a car full of plastic and a sign in the windown, it was truly a beautiful sight when I went to pick up my car last month :worship2:



















Now onto the detail, no befores










For a sealant I think the look it gives is very deep and has a solid glow, protection wise I should be good for at least 7-8months with strong beading and gloss retention. I never apply more than 2 coats of signature gloss because no car really needs it. But I decided to splurge a bit for my own and did an extra 2 coats this morning:thumb:



















I choose Rejex for the windows and wheels because of its ability to withstand just about anything, sure the look is very sterile on paint but for wheels and glass its the perfect choice for protection.










Both the wheels and glass got 3 coats of Rejex applied via red CCS applicator pad, after buffing it off the inners of the wheels felt butter smooth. The Rejex shoudl withstand the heat well on the wheels.




























My typical over the hood shot



















the car is flat black but the OP isnt bad, however the paint is ultra soft the only thing I can compare it too would be flat BMW black, a wrong swipe with and MF will mar it:doh: Actually I dont really use anything but Eurow MF's on it because of the deep pile



















Hood reflection





































Thats it for now, more shots outside will come tomorrow.

*UPDATE* outside and beading

It wasnt raining this morning so I took some shots outside, the clouds were up as usual but you get the idea of how it looked. Also did a quick rinse using the CRspotless so I have some beading shots














































heres some beading shots, very uniformed and tight, 4 coats worth of sealant should last me quite a while



















Rejex on the window beads nicely as well



















Last one, my personal favorite ever because itfs finally my car in a wirte up










Thanks for looking again

Thanks for reading and goodnight


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

utterly astounded by that phenomenal reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks really wet nice job:thumb:


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Brilliant work on an excellent car


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - I love A5's - my next car I think


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

That does look rather good! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome reflection, don't you believe dealership clean your ? I look it and i agree with you mate, good decision:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks awesome mate, LOVE the reflections!! :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

that is awsome reflection and awsome car


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Phenomenal finish there!!

Who produces the Rejex sealant, is it similar to the Rain-X we get in the UK?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome reflections. 

Love the dealer sign....wish the honda dealers here in the UK would follow requests like that, but they just seem to ignore me lol!!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

congrats bro! Your the man! If your ever getting a new audi and your not TOO far away from NJ, my cousin is the top salesmen in the country and might be able to get you a good deal. 


SWEET CAR BTW!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

baseballlover1 said:


> congrats bro! Your the man! If your ever getting a new audi and your not TOO far away from NJ, my cousin is the top salesmen in the country and might be able to get you a good deal.
> 
> SWEET CAR BTW!


Than you Daniel:thumb:. I will keep your cousin in mind for me next Audi, S5 maybe? They are awesome cars but the lease payments are terrible


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work:thumb: on a stunning car:argie:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Brilliant


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of the best reflections iv ever seen. Really brings the solid black paint to life. Sterling work buddy. Car porn at its best.
Detritus.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful job there and a lovelly setting for the piccies


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job great car. That black finish looks fluid and almost surreal:doublesho Also great shot of those very tight water beads!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new car! It looks amazing!
A5 is my favourite Audi!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome finish :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

looks superb!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Gloss-it said:


> Great job great car. That black finish looks fluid and almost surreal:doublesho Also great shot of those very tight water beads!


Yes the car beads very well now, you should try the stuff sometime:lol:

Thank you all for the compliments guys:thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

that looks great i just :argie: it :thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Stunning work.

I dont really like Audis but the 5 is supherb, black def suits it.

Nice outside shot, really shows it off.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

petenaud said:


> Stunning work.
> 
> I dont really like Audis but the 5 is supherb, black def suits it.
> 
> Nice outside shot, really shows it off.


I think audi's design team has done a great job with the A5/S5 and R8. The company is taking on a new persona and I really like it.

Thank you for the compliments guys, means a lot because this one is mine:argie:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

reign said you did a brilliant job there. she said the paint in some of those pics looks like a mirror more than paintwork. very nice work.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lovely car and reflection shots.


----------



## Veyron (Oct 8, 2008)

Impressive!

Only exchange for A5 my car ....

Very good job and congratulations for the car.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, the indoor shots show a very reflective finish. Beautiful car, the A5 is brilliantly styled! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice, the indoor shots show a very reflective finish. Beautiful car, the A5 is brilliantly styled! :thumb:


From one Dave to another...thank you:thumb:

Yea the inside shots are very reflective mainly because I have a ton of overhead lighting beaming down on the finish. I took some outside shots so people got an idea of how it looked in more natural lighting.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

looks great

Especially liking the wheels


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

npinks said:


> looks great
> 
> Especially liking the wheels


Thanks, the stock 18" wheels just didnt do the car justice so I went with the 19" sport option, looks much better now IMO.:thumb:


----------

